# Quarantine: Facility of the dead (zenk haunt 2010)



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Well i've been working on my haunt for nearly a month now and have some pics.The first party is in less than a week and I've still got plenty to do. Tips and ideas for improvement would be appreciated!

UPDATE! ok I changed all of the pictures out to these new ones I took with the lights on. I'm not completely done in all of the pictures. I still have a couple places to touch up and cob web, but I think it's lookin pretty good...

UPDATE! Added final walkthrough video below...


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow, my neck hurts now

Do take some with flash and post them when you have a moment. It will change the feel of the scene, of course, but for purposes of showing detail, it's helpful.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha ya I'll take some lights on pics today. Maybe I can even flip the pictures the right way too. Lol


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks great! Nice job detailing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job so far. You have an eye for detail.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

*Zenk haunt video*

Well, unlike most of you, i'm done already :,( We just do the haunt for 2 huge Halloween Parties we throw every year...I'm thinkin next year I'm gonna try to get a sponsor and haunt for a charity--I could use more space haha. We still managed to get well over probably 200 people through in 2 nights and collected a lot of food and money for the food bank...we just don't get enough ToT's out here to justify opening it on Halloween Night--2-3 tops.

Well anyways here's a video of me walking through the haunt this year. Turned out great! Please post any comments, questions, tips, and ideas below!! Thanks!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great setup. The audio story really sets it up.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the emergency broadcast on the TV and the story line! Must say some things were really disgusting. Great job!


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

haha thanks! Glad you liked it. We got a ton of screams...and my actors were pretty insane! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

*Haunted House 2010 Walkthrough Videos*

Here are some videos for my 2010 haunted house...please comment!!

NIGHTIME WALKTHROUGH...






LIGHTS ON WALKTHROUGH...


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

ADMINISTRATOR:

SORRY...I know i'm not supposed to repost, but I couldn't find my other thread...If you do, you can just delete it and ill keep this one up instead...

Thanks, and sorry again!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You have such detailed scenes for your haunted house that it looks awesome, but you can't really see it in the night video. I love the bathroom and the break room! You also have some cool looking zombies. You did a really good job and you are very talented for your age.


----------

